# Jade was a Watermelon for Halloween. Lol



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't get good pics of her, because when the flash goes off, she shuts her eyes. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ignore my dirty floors. My house is being remodeled.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2010)

What a cutie pie  I just want to pick her up and cuddle her! 
And your floors look fine to me....but I have three little boys, so there is always something on the floor, or fingerprints on walls/windows....lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Penelope said:


> What a cutie pie  I just want to pick her up and cuddle her!
> And your floors look fine to me....but I have three little boys, so there is always something on the floor, or fingerprints on walls/windows....lol


Thank you!! : ) She's such a blessing to our family. Sweetest little girl! 

I remember those days when my kids were young. Mine were spaced pretty far apart. First 2 girls are 7 years apart; the last two are 5 years apart. I'm one of those clean fanatics. So I notice any dirt. These Men have been going in and out working on the house. The first few days I would clean everything after they left. Then decided that was a bit dumb. :lol: Every day it gets dirty again. It might take about a month to finish the remodeling. Redoing all the floors, paint, etc. So I'm just stuck with having to deal with the messiness for now. :lol: But thanks for not noticing. :wink:


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Brilliant I love it!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Jade you are the sweetest little watermelon I have ever seen. You precious baby you!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

AllaboutEve said:


> Brilliant I love it!


Thanks! : )


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Jade you are the sweetest little watermelon I have ever seen. You precious baby you!


Thank you so much, Trieste!! :daisy: She wasn't very fond of that stem hangin' over her face. :lol:


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OH Jadey you are the sweetest little melon I have ever seen! Tell mommy I love her quilt!!!!! Kisses from Frank and Benny


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oooooh I just want to eat her right up!!! :love5: That is one darling costume! Finn does the same thing T. Everytime i try to take his pic he shuts his eyes. 
She is such a good girl wearing that thing on her head for her mama. :laughing8:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> OH Jadey you are the sweetest little melon I have ever seen! Tell mommy I love her quilt!!!!! Kisses from Frank and Benny


Hi Pam!! (((Hugs))) Thank you so much! : ) Sending kisses to Frank & Benny from The Wee's and I. :daisy:

My Grandma made me that quilt. She passed away at 100 years old. Miss her dearly! Thank you so much!! 



cherper said:


> Oooooh I just want to eat her right up!!! :love5: That is one darling costume! Finn does the same thing T. Everytime i try to take his pic he shuts his eyes.
> She is such a good girl wearing that thing on her head for her mama. :laughing8:


Thank you very much Cheryl!! : ) I think that flash is just to much for their eyes. Poor babies! 

Haha!! She was such a good sport, wasn't she!?! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

She is just precious and so is her outfit! That's my favorite among all the doggie costumes I've seen this year.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MiniGrace said:


> She is just precious and so is her outfit! That's my favorite among all the doggie costumes I've seen this year.


Awwww, thank you so much!!! How kind of you!!! :daisy:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is so cute-AND hilarious! She seems not so certain how cute she really looks!

The eye closing thing is a curse at my house too. I do not know how so many here get such perfect pictures!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> That is so cute-AND hilarious! She seems not so certain how cute she really looks!
> 
> The eye closing thing is a curse at my house too. I do not know how so many here get such perfect pictures!


Thank you Karen!  I think she was just hoping I'd take it off of her soon. :lol:

Perfect pics=preparation, a good camera/lighting, and good photography skills. Lots of treats, and odd noises to keep their attention. I just snap and go with a "cheap" camera. I have a real nice camera, but not enough time to "learn" it. So my quick snap shots just have to do. :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww too sweet! She's the cutest watermelon ever!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

That's a fabulous little watermelon!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Awww too sweet! She's the cutest watermelon ever!


Thank you Paula! 



KittyD said:


> That's a fabulous little watermelon!!


Thank you Kitty! : )


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

These pictures made me hungry!!! :shock:

Very TASTY!...oops I mean very CUTE!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> These pictures made me hungry!!! :shock:
> 
> Very TASTY!...oops I mean very CUTE!


Haha! Me too! I LOVE watermelon! Thank you!!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I love her custom so much she looks so cute. i love watermelon, but my doctor says I am allergic. Go figure. My floors are bad, we gutted our kitchen and in the dry wall phase, and I tell you what a mess. Yours look good.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

CHITheresa said:


> I love her custom so much she looks so cute. i love watermelon, but my doctor says I am allergic. Go figure. My floors are bad, we gutted our kitchen and in the dry wall phase, and I tell you what a mess. Yours look good.


Thank you Theresa! Great name, btw. 

Remodeling is such a pain! The floors in the pic will be ripped up and replaced in a week or two. They are tearing out 3 panels of Sheetrock on my living room ceiling today to replace due to leak on the roof. The roof was done yesterday. It's all driving me nuts, but will be so worth it when it's done. Good luck with your renovations.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

She looks cute enought to eat. hehe Did you make the outfit?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

We did our living room last year, put in all new hard wood oak. well I did something really bad. our washer used to be in kitchen and we moved it to where will be a laundry room. The hook up was still in kitchen and my outside hose facet broke and I just planted tons of new plants out side and wanted to water them, well I hooked up hose and ran it out side and didn't know the facet in side at on off handle was leaking. Well we have two huge sped bumps now in living room/ Dinning. My husband has to replace huge area again. Thought it would go down but didn't. Oh I cant wait till Kitchen is done, I hate it. problem is my husband work 65 hour weeks and only has weekends to work on it. He is doing great job.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

To cute!!!!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

So cute!!! Not seen a costume like that one before, adorable


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Haha! Thats a wicked outfit!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

svdreamer said:


> She looks cute enought to eat. hehe Did you make the outfit?


Thank you Pam! Oh no girl, I didn't make it. I can't sew a lick. :lol:



CHITheresa said:


> We did our living room last year, put in all new hard wood oak. well I did something really bad. our washer used to be in kitchen and we moved it to where will be a laundry room. The hook up was still in kitchen and my outside hose facet broke and I just planted tons of new plants out side and wanted to water them, well I hooked up hose and ran it out side and didn't know the facet in side at on off handle was leaking. Well we have two huge sped bumps now in living room/ Dinning. My husband has to replace huge area again. Thought it would go down but didn't. Oh I cant wait till Kitchen is done, I hate it. problem is my husband work 65 hour weeks and only has weekends to work on it. He is doing great job.


Oh yikes! At least you don't have to worry about anyone speeding through there.  :lol: Thats the down side to wood. Any moisture pretty much ruins it. :/ But it sure looks nice! I can't wait for mine to be finished. 

That's awesome that your hubby is getting to do most of it. It's expensive having to contract it out. I'm not handy enough to do it myself. I'm going to be in the poor farm when I'm done. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Cream Chi's said:


> To cute!!!!


Thanks! 



Charlotte~ said:


> So cute!!! Not seen a costume like that one before, adorable


Thank you so much! 


guccigrande said:


> Haha! Thats a wicked outfit!


Thank you!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw bless her heart, she is stinkin cute!!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG, she could NOT be any cuter!!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Dragonfly said:


> Aw bless her heart, she is stinkin cute!!!





AC/DC Fan said:


> OMG, she could NOT be any cuter!!





hershey109 said:


> Love it!!


Thank you so much, ladies!!!! : ) You are all so very kind! :daisy:


----------

